# Centerpiece for Tank



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

whats a good fish to add in a 125g african tank to really complete the tank and have a focus point among assorted africans and ob peacocks.

i was thinking fish like frontosa's flowerhorn tilapia but none of that really seems possible. other options seem to be some sort of group of loach or syno cats but i dont know if i would add clown loaches cause they would eventually be to big anyway. i really wanted a bigger single or 2 fish but i cant find anything that would really be realistic. suggestions please my tank currently is aurtus, demisoni, OB Peacocks and Ventusus. spelling is wrong but close enough.

please ive been bothering people and thinking about this for a week and cant find anything that is what i really like!


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Distichodos sexfasciatus.

Very cool looking fish that does fine with as the only of his species in a tank and can hang with cichlids too.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks so much! thats exactly what i was looking at....im researching them now did you get just one? or should a get 2? really like that fish and its from Africa too which is a +


----------

